# [Eclipse] jar in ausführbarer jar



## Lexi (18. Aug 2009)

So, ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass euch das schon zum Hals raushängt dauernd Fragen zum einbinden des TableLayouts vorgesetzt zu bekommen, aber ich befinde mich hier wirklich vor einer meterhohen Wand -.-

Ich habe google, die hiesige Suche und die der Sun Turtorial Seite befragt und immer nur Ergebnisse bekommen, die mich mehr verwirrt haben, als das Aufklärung stattfand.
Ich habe die geladene tableLayout jar importiert, in den Class path eingetragen, manuell reinkopiert, erst entpackt dann reinkopiert, egal was ich gemacht habe, am Ende konnte ich soviel auf meine ausführbare jar klicken wie ich wollte, es passierte nichts - kein Programmstart. keine Fehlermeldung.
In Eclipse läuft die Anwendung einwandfrei.

Gibt es in Eclipse eine Funktion, die es mit ermöglicht eine .jar Datei so in mein Projekt zu importieren, dass ich später, nachdem ich das ganze Projekt als Runnable Jar exportiert habe, keinerlei Probleme mehr habe ?


----------



## Lexi (18. Aug 2009)

Ich weiß ein Doppelpost ist nicht so fein, aber um die Situation nochmal ein wenig klarer darzustellen, werde ich hier ausnahmsweise mal einen anbringen.

Zur Struktur des Projektes:
Ich habe im src Ordner 2 Packages:
de.lexi.model
de.lexi.view [ Hier befindet sich die Klasse LessonBrowser mit der main-Methode ]

Desweiteren enthält das Projekt einen Ordner in dem serialisierte Datein gespeichert werden.


Nun habe ich über "Rechtsklick auf das Projekt > Build Path > Configure Bild Path > Libraries > Add External Jars" die .jar-Datei des TableLayouts eingebunden ( sie befindet sich auf meinem Desktop ).
Beim Reiter "Order and Export" habe ich dann ein häkchen bei der .jar-Datei des TableLayouts gesetzt.

Bei "Rechtsklick auf das Projekt > Export > Runnable Jar File" habe ich als launch configuration LessonBrowser angegeben und einen Pfad für das Exportziel bestimmt.

Wenn ich die Jar jetzt starten möchte, passiert nichts und es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Hier noch der Inhalt der MANIFEST.MF Datei :

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: .
Main-Class: de.lexi.view.LessonBrowser
```


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2009)

Jar von der Konsole aus starten und Fehlermeldung posten.


----------



## Lexi (20. Aug 2009)

Problem gelöst. So wie ich die Jar exportiert hatte war schon alles richtig.
Dass das Programm nicht gestartet ist, lag daran, dass ich Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis listen wollte, welches garnicht existierte. 
Dieses Verzeichnis hatte ich beim programmieren mit in den Projekt Ordner reingelegt, was zur Folge hatte, dass es nicht mit exportiert und somit nachher auch nicht gefunden wurde.


----------

